# norton ghost



## ingiliz (Nov 23, 2003)

I have just had programme called norton ghost. I am trying a disk image my hard disk c and d.
I could not manage that. I dont know how to use that programme very well.Is anyone can help me. Thanks


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome *ingiliz,*

Take a look here and do some reading up on the Ghost program.

Good luck.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Welcome ingiliz Ghost is a great program. If ya still need any help, I'm pretty good with it. I just need to know what version you are using and what your trying to do. I have 2003. I have 2 HD'S I have saved my C:\ on my second HD which has nothing on it except my ghost file C:\. You can't believe how many time ghost has saved my butt. 

Prospect


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi prospect.iam running a pentium 4.1400.mdg.with windows xp home edition.and sp1.with a 40 gig harddrive.and a cd burner.i have had norton ghost 2003 for two weeks.and already i have had to reinstall windows becouse of ghost 2003.i tryed to creat a image i dont know how i did it but ghost had to reboot and when it did i got a message that can not find system files.no matter what i tryed i couldnt boot my machine.iam a newbie i have never used a imaging program before.what i want to do is create a backup of my harddrive.and burn the image to cd-rw or cd-r every month or so what i need is a step by step i need someone that has done it before iam worryed about the reboot and not being able to get up and running again.eny help would be appreciated.thanks in advance..


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to ya. That's one thing I haven't done with Ghost. But we can try it. Burn cd's. Let me fool around with it and see what I can come up with.

prospect


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi prospect. thanks for getting back to me.i have been looking it over but i dont whant to do to much before i find something out thanks again..


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy CLEARICE01...

Sure it can be done, you might want to check the CD/RW compatibility list from Symantec, ( it also has links on how to burn an image to CDR )...

As to this...



> i tryed to creat a image i dont know how i did it but ghost had to reboot and when it did i got a message that can not find system files.no matter what i tryed i couldnt boot my machine.


I've seen Ghost do this, what happens is Ghost sometimes doesn't set the primary partition back to active...

To fix it go here Bootdisk and download the W98 OEM boot disk, create the bootdisk ( double click on the downloaded file ), boot with it, at the A:\> type in *fdisk* then hit enter "Yes" at the screen for large disk access, choose the option for "Set active partition" ( if it is a NTFS partition it will show as a "Non-Dos" partition )...


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi jedi-master .thanks for the reply and the link.it realy helped out i never thought it could be this easy.it seems to easy.i used the wizard and it asks the destination cd-r or file.from there it takes you to a screen that tells you this is what you will see when it reboots in to dos.and whene you are imaging you are asked if you whant to make the cd bootable.this is just what i have seen so far i havnt bunt enything yet iam working up to it i also just incase made a bootable floppy disk.i didnt go to the boot disk link you gave becouse the way i did the image last time was nothing like the way i did it this time i didnt even see a option for cdr or file last time out so it should be ok.thanks again for all the help


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes...just be ready with several CDR's ( mine is at 7, and mark them disk 1, disk 2, ect... ), one thing I have seen is if you use PC-DOS the Mouse doesn't work during the reimage ( when you are going from the backup image the to hard drive ), you have to use MSDOS to get it to work ( although when using PC-DOS you can use the "Tab" and "Arrow" keys to get it done  )...


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I ran out of CDRW'S. I work with Ghost on my second HD. I have never used it with cd's. The only problem I had was, once I made a Ghost file into a folder somewhere. I couldn't figure out what I did with it. It just dissappered, so I thought.  But I finallt found it by running the program again to see how I lost it. 
But the thing you have to remember is to make the file on high compression. When ya get to Advance settings, click on the Advance settings tab. then click on the compression tab, then make sure high compression has a mark in it. Mine is usually set to fast. So I always have to check it. Its a good program once ya get used to it. I don't have to use the program with a second HD. I just made a ghost boot floppy and run it that way. 

prospect:up:


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi jedi-master.and prospect.thanks for all the help.i now know how norton ghost 2003 works thanks to the good people of this forum.there is just one more thing i made a standard boot disk from the wizard can you tell me how i can test it to see if it works.by booting into dos.i tryed by shuting down and starting with the disk in a. drive but nothing happend.i also tryed to put the disk in a. drive with the computer running but nothing eny help would be appreciated.and thanks again to all that helped out..


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Boot sequence in BIOS


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi dave burnett.iam a newbie so can you give be a step by step.sorry to be a pain.thanks.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

If you made a boot floppy for Ghost, it should boot right to the floppy drive A:\ and show ya what's going on. As far as you BIOS, what kind of PC do ya have? I'm not real good at telling people what to do there without being there myself to look. But somebody that does this all the time and looks at this will be able to give a hand. When ya boot up, start hitting the (this is how I get into mine. Your's could be different) F1 key and see if that brings ya to the BIOS. Then look just look around so you can see what your supposed to do when you get advise on how to start your boot with your floppy first. It's not as hard as is sounds. But be careful not to change anything until you get better advise. 

prospect


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi prospect.iam running a pentium 4.1400.mdg.256 ram 40 gig hd.should i still make a bootable floppy even if iam going to make the copyed disk bootable..


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The del(ete) key is the most common. What motherboard do you have(so we can tell what make of BIOS)


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

All you want to do is make a floppy from ghost to get your files back. I'm not sure if you need a floppy with the cd's. But I have never made a back up of my system from from Ghost, to cd's.
How many cd's (just wondering) did it take to back up your system in ghost? 

prospect


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi dave burnett.thanks to bassetman i can tell you what the motherbord is.is a intel corp d845hv aaa68838-304.i hope this helps.and thanks.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi prospect i have not backed it up yet iam still worryed that the same thing mite happen to me that happend the firts time i tryed to back it up i whent through a day and a half of reinstalling and 70 updates to get so i whant to be more than shure this time..


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Clearice go to http://www.belarc.com their software will tell you everything about your PC!


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi bassetman.thanks for the link iam downloading it now and when i see it i will post the aswer in the post that i was asked the question.thanks again.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Press F2 whilst booting to get into the BIOS. Then select Boot Options and set the boot devices so that it looks for removable devices first the the hard disk. Save and reboot with the ghost floppy in the drive and it should boot from the floppy.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi dave burnett.thanks for every thing it worked like a charm.thanks to all that helped out.thats why i like this forum and the people on it. they know there stuff..  :up:


----------

